# Student Xingyi 5 Elements Linking form



## internalpowerhk (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 11, 2016)

Look into the 6 harmonies

Six Harmonies – The Cheat Sheet for Perfect Posture - Tai Chi Basics

Xingyi Liu He (Xingyi 6 Harmonies)

Xingyiquan the Eight Vital Points and the Six Harmonies | MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community


----------

